# It's cold honey scew in the heater



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

660 watt heater.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That thing looks pretty scary. I've seen them in old catalogs, but never in person. Neat.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I was kind of scared to put power to it. I wanted to know how hot it got. I rang it out. It was open. I took it apart rewound it and reattached the wire to the threaded cap. I got a reading, screwed it in. Still nothing. O well.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I've seen these things, even held one in my hand once. Never did know what they were supposed to heat though.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

There's gotta be a reason why they're not in use anymore, but I just can't think of a single one.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> There's gotta be a reason why they're not in use anymore, but I just can't think of a single one.


How 'bout exposed conductors?

Too high of wattage for most sockets/circuits?

Unscrew the bulb & screw in the heater. You're warm, but in the dark.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

If its 120v, just wire it for 240v then you will have heat AND light! :laughing: 


~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> If its 120v, just wire it for 240v then you will have heat AND light! :laughing:
> 
> 
> ~Matt


 
AND a cooking method as well!


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

I have one of those also. Just don't know where to put it . . .

Think 120 is the limit . . . Bet it'll be comfortable at 120!

Best Wishes


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I scewed up. I the basement where I got it in the old coal bin was the thing you screw it into. It was the size of a table fan about 10-12" across. Kind of like the modern drop lights that have a metal reflector with the spring clamp. It was just like a fan, but instead of fan blades and a motor it had the thing screwed in it. It had a cage in front. I'm sure I could of had it if I asked. I have so much stuff now.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

bigredc222 said:


> I scewed up. I the basement where I got it in the old coal bin was the thing you screw it into. It was the size of a table fan about 10-12" across. Kind of like the modern drop lights that have a metal reflector with the spring clamp. It was just like a fan, but instead of fan blades and a motor it had the thing screwed in it. It had a cage in front. I'm sure I could of had it if I asked. I have so much stuff now.


It was a parabolic reflector stand for the heater.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Killer I'm in 98. You in 351


----------



## WireNut (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks like a modern day Ceramic Resistor. I use something like that for Dynamic breaking in conjuction with frequency drives on hoists. Cool !!!


----------



## Dave Dawson (Dec 15, 2007)

eagle still sells them, Ive used to discharge Makita batteries and also for a jury rigged solder pot. no lie


----------



## Old lectrician (Dec 27, 2007)

My father used one of those, with a parabolic reflector, back in the 50's, yeah 1950's, to keep the baby chicks (chickens) warm on a cold winter night. 
It was probably the the biggest load on our 60A service.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2009)

yea i can see it used as a resistor or a heater back in the 50s everything screwed in like a light saved on making all kinds of holders and the store did not have to stock as many things at once or have to always order what you needed


----------

